# Ladies, do hormones or supplements help?



## Too_Bad (Aug 23, 2014)

There are still more issues to my marriage than sex but I want to understand and maybe help.

My wife has no sexual desire. This has been so for a long time. The first 3 years of our relationship and 2 or 3 years after marriage, it was good and regular. 

I then became the only person to initiate. While she may not have been in the mood leading up to sex, during and after she enjoyed it. When she couldn't orgasm, she would say. It was always ladies first, a preference for both of us. When it got to a point where she couldn't she would say. There were also times I couldn't, usually if I was more tired than expected.

After I caught her cheating there was a passion, like reclaiming her. 

She's 45 years old and she thinks there's something wrong with her, mentally and physically. I can't help her with the mental aspect, she (we) need counciling for that. But I wondered about the physical part? Are there HRT protocols or supplements that have helped you?

I've been in HRT since 24 years old, I'm 36 now. The reason was a deficiency in testosterone and extremely high estradiol levels. Once those got balanced I was feelinf great. I also take a daily theriputic dose of cialis as preventative measures for CVD and prostate. This leaves me with a sexual craving much higher than many.

This is just one of many issues. We have to solve them all or part ways. Right now it looks like we're parting ways but Id still like to know if there's anything that can help her based on your experiences.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Look for a doctor who uses Bioidentical Hormones.

Also there is a good book on the topic: BREAKTHROUGH by Suzanne Summers.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Since I don't know your or her story - this is a general answer. 

If her hormones are out of wack, then absolutely - HRT can help. It did me - big time! However, if her issues have nothing to do with unbalanced hormones - and her lack of desire is caused by resentment, no attraction, guilt, or any mirad of other emotional reasons - I doubt hormones or supplements will do anything for her. 

If she is willing - it might be worth getting her hormones checked. Like Elegirl - I also recommend the bio-identical hormones. They have worked wonders for me. 

But don't forget the brain is still the biggest sex organ. Since you say there are lots of other issues - I am thinking even with the hormone help (if she needs it) - you are still going to have to fix the other issues first or at least work on them at the same time to get any benefit from the hormones.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

She could try reading The Hormone Cure by Sara Gottfried, MD.


----------



## Too_Bad (Aug 23, 2014)

Would you say go to a gynecologist or endocrinologist?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in New Mexico so just to see who would do this I did a google search on "Albuquerque bioidentical hormone doctors"


On the first page of results I found 2 OB/GYN and a few alternative medical type clinics who do this.

You might want to do a similar search where you live.

It's a good idea to read the books suggested first so that you and your wife know what to ask for and to talk about when she goes to see someone.


----------



## Too_Bad (Aug 23, 2014)

Nothing comes up where I live. We are in a male dominated society so there's plenty for the guys, not much for the ladies.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Too_Bad said:


> Nothing comes up where I live. We are in a male dominated society so there's plenty for the guys, not much for the ladies.


Where do you live? (If you do not want to say I understand, maybe just the continent to give an idea?)

Perhaps talking to some of the places that work with me. You might be able to get them to look into literature and docs in other countries. Who knows.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are some online resources

searched on "order bioidentical hormones online"

I'd say to start with reading the books.

Buy Products | Forever Health

Compounding Pharmacy | Bioidentical Hormone Therapy | Custom Prescriptions | Thyroid | BHRT |

Buy Bioidentical Hormone Cremes, Bioidentical Hormones, Progonol, Bio-identical Products


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Too_Bad said:


> There are still more issues to my marriage than sex but I want to understand and maybe help.
> 
> My wife has no sexual desire. This has been so for a long time. The first 3 years of our relationship and 2 or 3 years after marriage, it was good and regular.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear/read about your situation.

Maybe its just me, but I was wondering about the bolded part. I understand the "hysterical bonding" after you caught your wife cheating.

Do you think this 'event' is related to the lack of desire on your wife's part and/or a symptom of something going on in the marriage?


----------

